# Trouble getting off...



## Onetwobunny (Mar 2, 2016)

I have issues ejaculating during sex with wife. The only way for me to get off is to do it doggy style and I have to think about having anal sex with men. Does this make me gay? I get full on erections from my wife and watching straight porn. But I can only cum during sex thinking able males.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Labels don't matter. Do you enjoy sex with your wife, and does she enjoy sex with you?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Onetwobunny said:


> I have issues ejaculating during sex with wife. The only way for me to get off is to do it doggy style and I have to think about having anal sex with men. Does this make me gay? I get full on erections from my wife and watching straight porn. But I can only cum during sex thinking able males.


No matter what you think, as long as you are a man and the person you have sex with is a woman, it is not gay or homosexual. There are lots of heterosexual men who like taking a women anally or being taken by a woman anally and are still heterosexual. It sounds like you are heterosexual, but need a taboo subject to think about to get you over the edge. The mind is the biggest sex organ and is easily tricked. You might try thinking of some other taboo things while you are having sex with your wife.

P.S. you might lighten up on the porn and you might try some sensate focus exercises with your wife. 

Good luck.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Onetwobunny said:


> I have issues ejaculating during sex with wife. The only way for me to get off is to do it doggy style and I have to think about having anal sex with men. Does this make me gay? I get full on erections from my wife and watching straight porn. But I can only cum during sex thinking able males.


What religion were you raised?

Have you ever had anal sex with a man or a woman? Is anal sex a fetish? When you think about males and anal sex are you the top or the bottom?


----------



## Onetwobunny (Mar 2, 2016)

Anon Pink said:


> What religion were you raised?
> 
> Have you ever had anal sex with a man or a woman? Is anal sex a fetish? When you think about males and anal sex are you the top or the bottom?


 I was raised Mormon, so yes gay sex is taboo. I think about being top. That's all that interests me



Young at Heart said:


> No matter what you think, as long as you are a man and the person you have sex with is a woman, it is not gay or homosexual. There are lots of heterosexual men who like taking a women anally or being taken by a woman anally and are still heterosexual. It sounds like you are heterosexual, but need a taboo subject to think about to get you over the edge. The mind is the biggest sex organ and is easily tricked. You might try thinking of some other taboo things while you are having sex with your wife.
> 
> P.S. you might lighten up on the porn and you might try some sensate focus exercises with your wife.
> 
> Good luck.


 Everything you've said here makes total sense. I probably have been watching too much porn. But in my defeme.e our sex life has gotten boring so I suppose my way of making up for that is too think of the taboo.


----------



## Onetwobunny (Mar 2, 2016)

This is a legitimate problem I have. I don't understand why you feel the need to be disrespectful. Kinda gives this website a bad reputation.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

opuss said:


> Geez that's a shame.
> 
> I like your style but here's a tip from one troll to another
> 
> LESS OBVIOUS


I'm agreeing with this self proclaimed troll as well.

I'm calling poppyc0ck on this thread!


----------



## wellseasoned (Jan 8, 2016)

Sex is complicated. The mind can wonder where it likes. Sometimes it plays tricks on us. Its like a drug, wanting more, imagining more. 
Internet porn takes the fence down and everything is exposed to the mind.
Regular sex becomes boring because your mind is seeking that "Porn dopamine" rush you could never get again from regular sex.
Regular sex is now like riding a Merry Go Round when Internet porn is like riding a Roller Coaster. Its hard to get back on the Merry Go Round once you tasted the Roller Coaster. 

Its super excitement to see what's behind each click. Internet Porn gives you the variety vour wife cannot give you. You know exactly what your getting with your wife, its routine, but with porn its exciting every time. Its like opening a present.
Gay Sex Porn is also taboo making it even more addicting. 

Or, could be SSA, same sex attraction that can stem from childhood sexual abuse or childhood sexual experimenting with the same sex.
Once you venture past the fence line, its almost impossible to become normal as they call it.
When you push your sexual limits to the limit, you will always need maximum exposure to get your rocks off..:smile2:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Dammit Lenzie I wanted my questions answered!

Haven't you found another forum to pester yet? TAM can't be the one. Have you tried the forum for no more mr nice guy?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Remove your facials post and I'll post a link. You really crossed the line with that one. You were funny up until that one. Stop being such a persistent pest.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Remove your facials post and I'll post a link. You really crossed the line with that one. You were funny up until that one. Stop being such a persistent pest.


Well, I must admit opuss... That thread is a bit over the top... Even for lenzi. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

